# Just To Clarify About My Poodle...And I'm Leaving AMA Rescue



## 3Maltmom

Brad, whose daughter and her boyfriend, found my little stray poodle, is paying for ALL the vet costs. My sweet little Reanna will not cost AMA a dime. Sorry for the confusion everyone. I was simply going to use AMA's Petfinder Page, and legal application, to help find her a home. 

She's a little life, and deserving of my help. I certainly use all resources I have.

With that said, I will no longer deal with AMA Rescue.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Sorry to hear this. But sure hope you find your little poodle her owners!


----------



## bailey02

Deb what happened did I miss something?? You do so much for AMA rescue who else would take in 12 dogs out of the goodness of your heart. This disturbs me I would
think AMA would need fosters like you. Was you helping with this poodle cause trouble? Cause if so I think thats just plan crazy


----------



## Snowbody

bailey02 said:


> Deb what happened did I miss something?? You do so much for AMA rescue who else would take in 12 dogs out of the goodness of your heart. This disturbs I would think AMA would need fosters like you.
> Was you helping with the poodle cause trouble? If so I think thats just plan crazy!!!


I agree with Becky. I just don't get what's going on but hope that you were either joking or this can be fixed. You've got a heart the size of CA and I can't imagine a rift happening between you and AMA. Sending you love.


----------



## The A Team

Deb, I hope this is not true. You do an amazing job with the rescues. Are the AMA rules that strict? Maybe the poodle could be part malt.....:innocent:


----------



## michellerobison

I hope AMA rules aren't that exclusive... Rottweiller Rescue helped find Tasha and Sadie both new homes,even though Sadie was a shepherd/lab mix...


----------



## totallytotontuffy

I hope that this was a blip in someone's judgment. I know that all rescues are overwhelmed with owner surrenders and dumps at shelters. The state of our economy is causing more and more problems. How much more can all of us do with so much less? It's just crazy. There are days when I am stressed to the max with too much work and too little manpower where I might pop off at the wrong person or make a rash decision. The scary thing is that I don't see the light at the end of the tunnel.

All the more reason for us to stay together and work through it, I think. I hope amends can be made. Hugs Deb.


----------



## Sylie

Deb, please come back and tell us what happened. We need to know.


----------



## 3Maltmom

Nothing against AMA, or our dear Edie. AMA Rescue only takes in "pure bred" Maltese. My original thread made it seem like Reanna was going to Edie, and the full benefits of it. We all know Reanna is certainly not worthy of that. I let it be known, from the get go, that Brad would pay her medical bills. 

It was brought to my attention that this should be clarified, in writting, as I posted it on a public forum. Myself? Well, I didn't think it was that big of a deal, AMA wasn't going to pay for it anyway, but whatever. You know, my first dog from AMA was not maltese. It was Oliver. But I guess because it was a plea from Jan (Author of "Scared Poopless") exceptions can be made. 

It's all good. I'll still be dealing with Edie, as we have doggies here, and I do love Edie. Just won't be taking in any more for AMA. I will go back to our local small pet rescue, or NCMR.

I've been in rescue for the better part of my life, and do not plan on changing that. It's very dear to my heart. All life is dear to me, even the mutts. Good heavens, LBB, Tommy, Henry, Daisy, Johnny are all mutts :wub: come to think of it, so am I ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie

Only "pure bred Maltese"? I was thinking that the shelters were on to AMA and calling any dog that was mostly white and under 40 pounds a Maltese. Yes, we want to save our beloved breed, but we certainly do not want to deny any other little fluff our love and caring. My heart goes out to all dogs in need, but my money goes to small fluffs. So, maybe my next donation needs to go to a less selective rescue group? With that, I am not putting any blame on AMA...after all they ARE Maltese rescue.
I am in favor of a selective rescue of all little sweet dogs. So, my best to you, Deb...you have the love and support of all of us her on SM, I trust.


----------



## MaryH

In addition to Oliver, AMA has taken in other Maltese mixes in the past. I'm NOT taking sides or saying one side is right or the other wrong. But in my own rescue experience in the past we would take Maltese mixes and we would take a breed other than a Maltese IF it came as a pair of dogs that could not be separated and IF we had a foster home for the two dogs together. When we got calls about other breeds we would start contacting rescue groups for that breed or rescue groups that dealt with small breed dogs. In reality it is much easier for a chihuahua rescue group to place a chihuahua than it would be for a yorkie rescue group to place the chihuahua because people wanting to adopt a chihuahua are going to search for chihuahua rescue groups long before they would search for a chihuahua from a yorkie rescue group. This post is intended not to take sides but to introduce the thought process behind why breed rescue groups generally limit themselves to taking in only their specific breed or breed mix.


----------



## michellerobison

3Maltmom said:


> Nothing against AMA, or our dear Edie. AMA Rescue only takes in "pure bred" Maltese. My original thread made it seem like Reanna was going to Edie, and the full benefits of it. We all know Reanna is certainly not worthy of that. I let it be known, from the get go, that Brad would pay her medical bills.
> 
> It was brought to my attention that this should be clarified, in writting, as I posted it on a public forum. Myself? Well, I didn't think it was that big of a deal, AMA wasn't going to pay for it anyway, but whatever. You know, my first dog from AMA was not maltese. It was Oliver. But I guess because it was a plea from Jan (Author of "Scared Poopless") exceptions can be made.
> 
> It's all good. I'll still be dealing with Edie, as we have doggies here, and I do love Edie. Just won't be taking in any more for AMA. I will go back to our local small pet rescue, or NCMR.
> 
> I've been in rescue for the better part of my life, and do not plan on changing that. It's very dear to my heart. All life is dear to me, even the mutts. Good heavens, LBB, Tommy, Henry, Daisy, Johnny are all mutts :wub: come to think of it, so am I ~ :HistericalSmiley:


I think Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue does dogs other than pure bred Malts.. I've seen other small breeds,even a cat or two...

All fluffies are precious,absolutely. We've helped dogs other than Malts here too.

Most of us are mutts right?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Deb, whatever rescue organization you are affiliiated with is lucky and blessed to have you.


----------



## Snowbody

I absolutely agree with Linda. :you rock:


----------



## silverhaven

Oh no! sorry you are having trouble. Your wonderful heart can't be that exclusive :tender:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

3Maltmom said:


> Nothing against AMA, or our dear Edie. AMA Rescue only takes in "pure bred" Maltese. My original thread made it seem like Reanna was going to Edie, and the full benefits of it. We all know Reanna is certainly not worthy of that. I let it be known, from the get go, that Brad would pay her medical bills.
> 
> It was brought to my attention that this should be clarified, in writting, as I posted it on a public forum. Myself? Well, I didn't think it was that big of a deal, AMA wasn't going to pay for it anyway, but whatever. You know, my first dog from AMA was not maltese. It was Oliver. But I guess because it was a plea from Jan (Author of "Scared Poopless") exceptions can be made.
> 
> It's all good. I'll still be dealing with Edie, as we have doggies here, and I do love Edie. Just won't be taking in any more for AMA. I will go back to our local small pet rescue, or NCMR.
> 
> I've been in rescue for the better part of my life, and do not plan on changing that. It's very dear to my heart. All life is dear to me, even the mutts. Good heavens, LBB, Tommy, Henry, Daisy, Johnny are all mutts :wub: come to think of it, so am I ~ :HistericalSmiley:


Wow. I am not finished reading your thread yet, Deb. But, I always have had one question in regard to Maltese who are rescued from shelters. How does one know for sure that the Malt's rescued from shelters are always "pure bred"??

And, the reason I respect and love you, darling Deb ... is because you love all dogs ... not just pure bred. 

In the meantime ... hugs to you ... and Edie, too.


----------



## 3Maltmom

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Wow. I am not finished reading your thread yet, Deb. But, I always have had one question in regard to Maltese who are rescued from shelters. *How does one know for sure that the Malt's rescued from shelters are always "pure bred"??*
> 
> And, the reason I respect and love you, darling Deb ... is because you love all dogs ... not just pure bred.
> 
> In the meantime ... hugs to you ... and Edie, too.


LOL ~ Beats me. I guess we should start asking the shelters for a pedigree ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom

MaryH said:


> In addition to Oliver, AMA has taken in other Maltese mixes in the past. I'm NOT taking sides or saying one side is right or the other wrong. But in my own rescue experience in the past we would take Maltese mixes and we would take a breed other than a Maltese IF it came as a pair of dogs that could not be separated and IF we had a foster home for the two dogs together. When we got calls about other breeds we would start contacting rescue groups for that breed or rescue groups that dealt with small breed dogs. *In reality it is much easier for a chihuahua rescue group to place a chihuahua than it would be for a yorkie rescue group to place the chihuahua because people wanting to adopt a chihuahua are going to search for chihuahua rescue groups long before they would search for a chihuahua from a yorkie rescue group.* This post is intended not to take sides but to introduce the thought process behind why breed rescue groups generally limit themselves to taking in only their specific breed or breed mix.


Not really, Mary. Most rescue groups are on Petfinder. That is the only avenue AMA has. Some rescues also have their own website, in addition to Petfinder. In other words, you go to Petfinder, type in the breed, and your zip code, and voila that breed will show up no matter the rescue group. I've seen Maltese on Petfinder through a German Shepard rescue.
Petfinder and local shelters is the most popular way to find a rescue. 

This is funny. With NMR, I adopted a lizard with a contract, and a $25 donation fee ~ LOL

Anywho, no biggie. Life goes on.


----------



## Sylie

3Maltmom said:


> Not really, Mary. Most rescue groups are on Petfinder. That is the only avenue AMA has. Some rescues also have their own website, in addition to Petfinder. In other words, you go to Petfinder, type in the breed, and your zip code, and voila that breed will show up no matter the rescue group. I've seen Maltese on Petfinder through a German Shepard rescue.
> Petfinder and local shelters is the most popular way to find a rescue.
> 
> This is funny. With NMR, I adopted a lizard with a contract, and a $25 donation fee ~ LOL
> 
> Anywho, no biggie. Life goes on.


One thing I think is that AMA's website is really weak. They could certainly expand it to include rescues and more. There is very little knowledge to be gained from that web-site.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Oh Deb, you have the biggest heart! The sweet little poodle girl is blessed to have found her way to you - thanks for watching out for her. Of course you may be able to guess I have a huge soft spot for poodles  so thank you from both Bailey and I for helping this poodle-in-need....Bailey says he's excited to have another poodle as an honorary malt here on SM!


----------



## The A Team

NCMR is good. As long as you're still involved with rescue, that' the most important part. 

I, too, wonder how the shelters determine which malts are pure bred. While visiting my local shelter once, I actually had to tell them the little white dog was a maltese.....they were so used to dealing with big dogs, they weren't positive what he was. Was he purebred? I think so, but who knows.....

Luv you girlfriend. Stay cool :thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I think there is a true need for breed specific rescues and I can understand why a breed specific rescue needs to be careful with their funding when it comes to other breeds coming into their rescue. But I guess I think that in this world there are no absolutes. And when a dog is dropped right into the lap of someone who fosters for a breed specific rescue that is not that breed in any way, shape, or form...well what does it say about that rescue if they don't simply use the the available resources they have at their fingertips to help that dog? If the dog is not a good fit for their particular foster home, then yes I can see where they would then need to do some more time consuming research to find another legitimate and well run rescue for that particular dog. And trust me this is NOT an easy task! I'm finding it very difficult to find a local rescue organization in my area that I can support and call upon in the event another dog is dropped into my lap. But if there isn't a problem with safety issues for the other dogs and they get along well, then I think it's a much better use of the rescues time to just simply help that dog rather then spend time locating another rescue to help. jmho.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I guess I don't 'get-it' ( regarding any problems helping the poodle) since Deb, you made it clear that there was going to be no financial, or otherwise burden upon AMA! I just don't see why there should be ANY 'issue' here! 
Your track record with AMA speaks for itself and in my opinon.. their loss!! 

I also don't see how in many cases it can be determined if a pooch is "pure' Malt vs a mix since there are so many 'pure' Malts that are so badly bred and end up in shelters. 

Anyway, dear lady, I know your heart will always be helping these dear souls in one route or another! :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison

Maybe they did it because if others see it they'd be calling them to take poodles instead of caling a poodle rescue.

It's sad because SCMR has some non Maltese dogs and even a cat on their site...

In these dire times,I think sometimes you gotta make an exception... the life at stake is just too precious...


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Deb, whatever rescue organization you are affiliiated with is lucky and blessed to have you.


:goodpost: Deb you have always been there, they are going to miss you


----------



## angel's mom

Over and over, while reading this thread, I keep thinking about Rosie, the poodle that was rescued in Hot Springs, AR. Mary Palmer & NMR took that poodle in, took care of her until she was well enough to go to her forever home. Now Rosie looks regal, absolutely REGAL. Breed specific rescues should focus on their breed, but my goodness, when another breed drops in their lap, how could they turn their back? I don't get it. I do not get it. If you love one breed so much, how can you toss another away just because they don't fit the mold? This really does break my heart, and I know it does yours too, Deb. Big ole hug to you. You are appreciated and very much loved, and the next rescue you work with will be most fortunate indeed.


----------



## MaryH

I would like for everybody to think about Edie and Judy and everyone else who has worked so hard over the past two plus years dealing with the extremely disheartening situation of dogs in need in California. Think about how often these volunteers are picking up dogs in need ... the sick, the old, the broken, and the brokenhearted. And giving their all to put the lives and hearts and souls of these dogs back together again. They have given selflessly and deserve our support and appreciation. My heart goes out to Edie. She is a member of Spoiled Maltese and one of the National Rescue Coordinators for AMA. Neither she nor any member of the AMA would ever ignore a dog in need because it may not be a "purebred" or "come with a pedigree." AMA places Maltese and Maltese mixes. Other breed specific rescues do the same. Rescue groups work their hardest to insure that dogs are placed appropriately. And they work and network together. Isn't that the right thing to do? It breaks my heart to know that a difference of opinion over procedure was aired in a public forum and that an organization and some very decent, loving, hard working individuals are being judged by those of us who have never walked their walk or done day in and day out what they are doing.


----------



## KAG

Whoa, Mary. No one is disputing the fact that these hard working selfless women are anything other than that. These wonderful women are Angels. Are you saying that Deb isn't one of them? 

Deb is my friend and I will love and support her forever. Does that mean I will forgo donations to the AMA? Absolutely not. 

I love you too, Mary. Sometimes I think the feeling isn't mutual, though. I guess I just stated that publicly.
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxxoxoxoxoxzl


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

KAG said:


> Whoa, Mary. No one is disputing the fact that these hard working selfless women are anything other than that. These wonderful women are Angels. Are you saying that Deb isn't one of them?
> 
> Deb is my friend and I will love and support her forever. Does that mean I will forgo donations to the AMA? Absolutely not.
> 
> I love you too, Mary. Sometimes I think the feeling isn't mutual, though. I guess I just stated that publicly.
> Xoxoxoxoxoxoxxoxoxoxoxzl


Ditto.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

To the member who PM’d me a message entitled “Proud to rescue for the AMA”, TWICE, with the copy and pasted message…I’m wondering why you didn’t post your message publicly if you are so proud and want to clear up any misconceptions? I sure hope I’m not the only one you singled out to send your educational message to about rescue. I think it rather forward of you to message someone you don’t know very well to educate on a subject. If you did know me, you would know that I too have worked and fostered through a breed specific rescue and I know all about Non Profit (501c3) status and having to answer to a board, making tough decisions, etc… No I’ve never been a director…don’t want to be. I was a volunteer. And believe it or not, the other 2 rescue organizations I’ve worked with also gives all money donated, 100%, to the dogs and none of it goes to overhead. They didn’t pay me a dime either, so that is not an exclusive AMA rescue thing. I’ve driven as far as Kentucky to pick up a rescue, paying for the gas myself not to mention wear & tear on my car. I’ve donated my own money for testing that was not authorized due to lack of funds for some of my fosters. Not gotten a cent for food, flea or tick meds, or heartworm meds or grooming. I truly hope I misread your intentions but your PM really hit me the wrong way and was actually insulting. If your intent was to try and remove any blemish on the rescue, your technique is sorely lacking. I will believe you were acting on your own and not under the direction of any of the directors of the rescue itself. That being said, I still believe the AMA Rescue to be a fine organization. One of the best. Is it perfect? No. Sadly, no rescue is. And sometimes there is no right or wrong decision and it will make some happy and others unhappy. There are things about the AMA Rescue I much prefer to some others. And there are some things about other rescue organizations I prefer to the AMA. The fact is, I stand by what I wrote publicly and from what I gathered from your PM, you really are pretty much in agreement with what I said. So I wonder…did you actually read what I wrote? Give people credit. They are smart enough to know that no rescue organization is perfect and if a mistake was made, it certainly does not blemish the organization itself. What _is_ a good thing, is when perhaps a mistake was made and is addressed and learned from. That in my eyes makes mistakes actually a good thing. What could have been done in this case to make sure there were no misunderstandings for potential donations that come from those who want to ensure their donations go towards a Maltese, was to send out some sort of email and or even add a little clarification to the PetFinder page that all funds for this poodle are being taken care of by a private party and the AMA is graciously wanting to help spread the word that a new home is needed.


----------



## michellerobison

Crystal&Zoe said:


> To the member who PM’d me a message entitled “Proud to rescue for the AMA”, TWICE, with the copy and pasted message…I’m wondering why you didn’t post your message publicly if you are so proud and want to clear up any misconceptions? I sure hope I’m not the only one you singled out to send your educational message to about rescue. I think it rather forward of you to message someone you don’t know very well to educate on a subject. If you did know me, you would know that I too have worked and fostered through a breed specific rescue and I know all about Non Profit (501c3) status and having to answer to a board, making tough decisions, etc… No I’ve never been a director…don’t want to be. I was a volunteer. And believe it or not, the other 2 rescue organizations I’ve worked with also gives all money donated, 100%, to the dogs and none of it goes to overhead. They didn’t pay me a dime either, so that is not an exclusive AMA rescue thing. I’ve driven as far as Kentucky to pick up a rescue, paying for the gas myself not to mention wear & tear on my car. I’ve donated my own money for testing that was not authorized due to lack of funds for some of my fosters. Not gotten a cent for food, flea or tick meds, or heartworm meds or grooming. I truly hope I misread your intentions but your PM really hit me the wrong way and was actually insulting. If your intent was to try and remove any blemish on the rescue, your technique is sorely lacking. I will believe you were acting on your own and not under the direction of any of the directors of the rescue itself. That being said, I still believe the AMA Rescue to be a fine organization. One of the best. Is it perfect? No. Sadly, no rescue is. And sometimes there is no right or wrong decision and it will make some happy and others unhappy. There are things about the AMA Rescue I much prefer to some others. And there are some things about other rescue organizations I prefer to the AMA. The fact is, I stand by what I wrote publicly and from what I gathered from your PM, you really are pretty much in agreement with what I said. So I wonder…did you actually read what I wrote? Give people credit. They are smart enough to know that no rescue organization is perfect and if a mistake was made, it certainly does not blemish the organization itself. What _is_ a good thing, is when perhaps a mistake was made and is addressed and learned from. That in my eyes makes mistakes actually a good thing. What could have been done in this case to make sure there were no misunderstandings for potential donations that come from those who want to ensure their donations go towards a Maltese, was to send out some sort of email and or even add a little clarification to the PetFinder page that all funds for this poodle are being taken care of by a private party and the AMA is graciously wanting to help spread the word that a new home is needed.


I got one too and was surprised since I donate for raffles and other things for AMA and will continue to dontate to AMA and other rescues.. I was really surprised since I didn't feel I had posted anything deroggetory in the first place...
Especially since I've been involved in finding homes for many breeds,through our local shelter..especially harder to place ones that are mixed breeds and cats too, (dime a dozen as some farmers call them) in a rural county that throws animals away like used Kleenex...
Many times I take home the sick and old so they have a warm happy place to live before they go to the bridge...


----------



## Sylie

The PM was posted privately as a matter of respect. I think it was very thoughtful and not sent to us because we had posted anything derogatory, only meant to clarify not to condemn anyone.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Sylie said:


> The PM was posted privately as a matter of respect. I think it was very thoughtful and not sent to us because we had posted anything derogatory, only meant to clarify not to condemn anyone.


The same here. I agree with Sylvia.


----------



## MaryH

Sylie said:


> The PM was posted privately as a matter of respect. I think it was very thoughtful and not sent to us because we had posted anything derogatory, only meant to clarify not to condemn anyone.


I received it and I agree, Sylvia, with what you said.


----------



## silverhaven

Seemed a blanket PM. Probably to anyone who answered on Deb's thread. Likely to not air or discuss more on this public forum where things can get pretty heated.


----------



## michellerobison

Maybe the PM was sent out of frustration.. I do know th efrustration of working so hard to place an animal in a furever home and just as the ink is drying on that contract,someone brings in 10 more puppies or kittens or a severely abused soul and it starts all over again. I feel like I'm climbing a sand mountain,I take one step up and slide 5 steps back.
Maybe that's what the PM was about but I really think they should have waited to rethink before hitting the send button...

That and sometimes what's in print isn't the intent,as emotions can't be seen in text and it can be taken many ways...


----------



## smlcm

*Everyone wants to help dogs and that's the only point in all this.*



michellerobison said:


> I got one too and was surprised since I donate for raffles and other things for AMA and will continue to dontate to AMA and other rescues.. I was really surprised since I didn't feel I had posted anything deroggetory in the first place...
> Especially since I've been involved in finding homes for many breeds,through our local shelter..especially harder to place ones that are mixed breeds and cats too, (dime a dozen as some farmers call them) in a rural county that throws animals away like used Kleenex...
> Many times I take home the sick and old so they have a warm happy place to live before they go to the bridge...


Michelle,

you're awesome. Everyone who contributes on this blog and follows the rescues and supports the rescues has my deepest respect - everyone! Out of respect to ALL feelings I wanted to keep my message private. You are most welcome to publish my letter to you. I'm proud as I told you to rescue for AMA. I first came across this blog searching for information on caring for Maltese on Google. Public posts become permanent record. If one person refrains from donating to save a Maltese through AMA or any other hard working rescue group because they read something into emotional blogs then it concerns me. 

I think all of us agree that this is a safe place to get the job done of saving dogs who slip through the cracks of a careless society. That's the mission. There can be no divisiveness in this mission - as you know only too well as a fellow rescuer. I assume everyone that engages in the plight of the innocent - on any level - is worthy of my respect.


Love Bronwyne


----------



## bellaratamaltese

smlcm said:


> Michelle,
> 
> you're awesome. Everyone who contributes on this blog and follows the rescues and supports the rescues has my deepest respect - everyone! Out of respect to ALL feelings I wanted to keep my message private. You are most welcome to publish my letter to you. I'm proud as I told you to rescue for AMA. I first came across this blog searching for information on caring for Maltese on Google. Public posts become permanent record. If one person refrains from donating to save a Maltese through AMA or any other hard working rescue group because they read something into emotional blogs then it concerns me.
> 
> I think all of us agree that this is a safe place to get the job done of saving dogs who slip through the cracks of a careless society. That's the mission. There can be no divisiveness in this mission - as you know only too well as a fellow rescuer. I assume everyone that engages in the plight of the innocent - on any level - is worthy of my respect.
> 
> 
> Love Bronwyne


As I said in my response PM to you - thank you for all that you do!!


----------



## edelweiss

I don't really have anything pertinent to say but I just want to add this.. .
When the adoption agency in TX had given us the go ahead to adopt Jack & then basically took him back after two weeks of proving that they were wrong about the TX. laws. . . we were devastated & told them that in no uncertain terms--so they would not do it to someone else. After going back to Greece w/empty hands I wrote them a letter & told them they were wrong & exactly HOW they were wrong, BUT that I held no grudge against them for their decision. I never heard from them again and so it was that we decided to get Kitzel. I stalked their site & later saw Jack up for adoption again---it was hard not to cast stones. Sometimes in life there are things we will never be able to understand or make right regardless of our intentions. We simply have to believe the other people involved are responsible and will do what they feel is best, even if WE get hurt in the process. 
This probably makes no earthly sense to anyone but me!


----------



## plenty pets 20

Dear Friends,
I have avoided making any statement on this subject in hopes that no further
feelings would be hurt or what I say misinterrupted.
In short, I am only going to say that my words where misunderstood and that I dont think sharing the" she said and then I said" would change what has already transpired.
Deb has been a wonderful asset to AMA Rescue and to all other Rescues she has been involved with. 
We will miss her greatly and I am very saddened by this whole event.
I hope we can all continue to work together to save our Rescue's whether you support AMA Rescue or any other Rescue, its all about the dogs and that has and always will be my bottom line.
Hugs,Edie


----------



## bailey02

I recieved the PM also and I responded back. I basically said I might not agree how things went down with Deb and the poodle situation but that I would still donate to AMA. Its not the fluffs fault for the situation that happened with Deb so the fluffs still need our donations it does not matter what rescue is asking for our help.


----------



## smlcm

Crystal,
Any friend of rescue is a friend of mine. I like to keep some things out of the pubic forum - simply out of respect to you and other contributors to this post. It saddens me that my letter came across to you as sinister. I have failed as a writer! If my communication to you was inflaming then that was the opposite of my intention. Publish my letter if you feel the need - they are my experiences and though long winded I think they are harmless expressions. 

Thank you for the great work you do for dog rescue. Can't thank you enough. I've been thinking of starting a group called Rescuers Anonymous as a light hearted way to talk each other off the rescue cliff - when I'm at the shelter I can call a sponsor and they can tell me 'step away from the cage...your husband is packing his bags.' A blog of Rescuers Anonymous would be a very lively one.


----------



## Madison's Mom

Thank you to those who rescue. I will be making another donation to AMA today.


----------



## mss

I haven't commented in this thread so far and didn't get a PM. But I wish there were more fosters for the Maltese and Maltese mixes. My shelter is now calling me directly about them. I had to take one sweet mix on a long drive because neither the shelter nor I could find a suitable home-based foster in our area. She's now an honorary Cocker Spaniel.


----------



## KAG

plenty pets 20 said:


> Dear Friends,
> I have avoided making any statement on this subject in hopes that no further
> feelings would be hurt or what I say misinterrupted.
> In short, I am only going to say that my words where misunderstood and that I dont think sharing the" she said and then I said" would change what has already transpired.
> Deb has been a wonderful asset to AMA Rescue and to all other Rescues she has been involved with.
> We will miss her greatly and I am very saddened by this whole event.
> I hope we can all continue to work together to save our Rescue's whether you support AMA Rescue or any other Rescue, its all about the dogs and that has and always will be my bottom line.
> Hugs,Edie


Thank you Edie for expounding what I already knew. You're a gem!!
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

plenty pets 20 said:


> Dear Friends,
> I have avoided making any statement on this subject in hopes that no further
> feelings would be hurt or what I say misinterrupted.
> In short, I am only going to say that my words where misunderstood and that I dont think sharing the" she said and then I said" would change what has already transpired.
> Deb has been a wonderful asset to AMA Rescue and to all other Rescues she has been involved with.
> We will miss her greatly and I am very saddened by this whole event.
> I hope we can all continue to work together to save our Rescue's whether you support AMA Rescue or any other Rescue, its all about the dogs and that has and always will be my bottom line.
> Hugs,Edie



Edie, I truly think the world of you. Like I said earlier, I don't think this thread will tarnish the groups reputation. No group and no person is perfect. Lord knows how many times I've been involved in communications where things were truly misunderstood. I've said it before...been saying it...and will continue to say it... I think the AMA Rescue is really one of the best ones.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

smlcm said:


> Crystal,
> Any friend of rescue is a friend of mine. I like to keep some things out of the pubic forum - simply out of respect to you and other contributors to this post. It saddens me that my letter came across to you as sinister. I have failed as a writer! If my communication to you was inflaming then that was the opposite of my intention. Publish my letter if you feel the need - they are my experiences and though long winded I think they are harmless expressions.
> 
> Thank you for the great work you do for dog rescue. Can't thank you enough. I've been thinking of starting a group called Rescuers Anonymous as a light hearted way to talk each other off the rescue cliff - when I'm at the shelter I can call a sponsor and they can tell me 'step away from the cage...your husband is packing his bags.' A blog of Rescuers Anonymous would be a very lively one.


Nope..never said your PM to me was sinister. I said it really hit me the wrong way and was actually insulting since you obviously don't know me. No words there even accused the PM of being sinister. We'll just chalk it up to good intentions that didn't come across the way you intended. Although I still don't see what anything I have said would have caused you to feel the need to send the PM. And sorry...I don't see where sending it privately as opposed to publicly is any more or less respectful.


----------



## MalteseJane

What a sad sad story. With all Deb has done for AMA you don't expect something like this to happen. She has been there for AMA so many times and now when she needs AMA to be there for her they are not. And hide behind the breed specific thing. Shouldn't rescues help each other ? I don't understand especially that there was no money involved. I am sorry, but I am not as forgiving as all of you. I know there are rules, but sometimes you have to bend the rules. Not everything is black and white. I certainly would think twice now before applying to be a foster.


----------



## edelweiss

MalteseJane said:


> What a sad sad story. With all Deb has done for AMA you don't expect something like this to happen. She has been there for AMA so many times and now when she needs AMA to be there for her they are not. And hide behind the breed specific thing. Shouldn't rescues help each other ? I don't understand especially that there was no money involved. I am sorry, but I am not as forgiving as all of you. I know there are rules, but sometimes you have to bend the rules. Not everything is black and white. I certainly would think twice now before applying to be a foster.


I apologize in advance for being judgmental, but this is exactly what should NOT happen in this sort of situation---the dogs are punished because people can't agree. I find it small that this has polarized people! JMHO


----------



## Lacie's Mom

To me it seems that we really don't know all the facts about this, and so I don't want to "take sides".

I think Deb is one of the most wonderful, sweetest, caring people I know and applaud her for all her hard work and patience with thie sweet rescues.

I also think AMA Rescue does a fantastic job in helping our little white fluffs in need. I know so many of the individuals from AMA Rescue (like Edie and Judy and Bron for example) and know all the good work they do.

Guess I'm just sad that for whatever reason, AMA was unable to allow Deb to post the poodle rescue under their name and also sad that Deb was hurt by this and will no longer be involved with AMA Rescue.

Sad situation all the way around.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Lacie's Mom said:


> To me it seems that we really don't know all the facts about this, and so I don't want to "take sides".
> 
> I think Deb is one of the most wonderful, sweetest, caring people I know and applaud her for all her hard work and patience with thie sweet rescues.
> 
> I also think AMA Rescue does a fantastic job in helping our little white fluffs in need. I know so many of the individuals from AMA Rescue (like Edie and Judy and Bron for example) and know all the good work they do.
> 
> Guess I'm just sad that for whatever reason, AMA was unable to allow Deb to post the poodle rescue under their name and also sad that Deb was hurt by this and will no longer be involved with AMA Rescue.
> 
> Sad situation all the way around.


I definitely agree with this. Sad situation all the way around and not something I would care to take 'sides' on. I'm on the dogs side


----------



## socalyte

This situation saddens me too, because people's emotions got involved and feelings got hurt. No one wins with a situation like this, and I feel sorry for all involved. The important thing now, I think, is that we re-focus and keep saving the little creatures that are so hurt and lost without our help.


----------



## Snowbody

Lacie's Mom said:


> To me it seems that we really don't know all the facts about this, and so I don't want to "take sides".
> 
> I think Deb is one of the most wonderful, sweetest, caring people I know and applaud her for all her hard work and patience with thie sweet rescues.
> 
> I also think AMA Rescue does a fantastic job in helping our little white fluffs in need. I know so many of the individuals from AMA Rescue (like Edie and Judy and Bron for example) and know all the good work they do.
> 
> Guess I'm just sad that for whatever reason, AMA was unable to allow Deb to post the poodle rescue under their name and also sad that Deb was hurt by this and will no longer be involved with AMA Rescue.
> 
> Sad situation all the way around.


Lynn - this is what I was going to write tonight almost word for word after reading posts in this thread. I'm so sad about all of this. I adore Deb, her heart, her humor and all that she's done for rescue. She is an amazing woman and I know she will continue in the rescue cause no matter under which umbrella. But I also love Edie and Bron and the other fosters for the many rescues we've seen AMA miraculously manage to pull off in the years since I've been here. Look at how many Maltese have fallen into shelters and lest we forget how AMA rushed in lately to help pull the dogs we cared about out and were outraged over. And I'll never get Hope out of my mind or heart. This is what AMA Rescue does. I don't wish to take sides -- I feel like everyone is a little right and everyone is a little wrong and I can't stand this rift. 
But what I care *most* about are the dogs who are sitting in shelters, or will be, waiting for what's the equivalent of a stay of execution; the dogs who come into rescue who are ill and need medical care; the dogs in foster care who need and deserve forever homes and the older dogs who get rescued, but are so hard to place. And the only way we can help is by supporting Rescue and the herculean feats that these women, and I'm sure men, perform. Over the years I have donated to AMA Rescue, SCMR and NCMR and I will continue to do so. There's enough suffering to go around and so I feel like there needs to be enough money to go around. 
I can't even begin to tell you how painful this has been for me to see those I care about so much going through this.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Okay, I guess I am going to have a different take on all of this. I don't understand why anyone would feel the need to be taking sides. 

Once again, I am thinking about Daisy. Have all of you already forgotten the story of her rescue??? I am using Daisy as an example ... because I personally saw everyone go the extra mile to rescue her. 

I made the initial calls to Kerry and Deb ... asking for Deb's help to rescue Daisy. I asked for Christine's help to pass the word on FB about Daisy ... and, Christine worked her heart out to help do that. And, then there were a few members on SM who helped call the shelter directly on a daily basis so that we could keep tabs on Daisy until she could be rescued. 

If one recalls, Daisy had been labeled an aggressive dog by her owners. And, as most know ... it's against AMA's policy to rescue dogs deemed aggressive ... because of liability issues. 

But still, when I PM'd Edie ... she led me on the right track in trying to help rescue Daisy. Even though she, technically, could not pull Daisy from the shelter ... she still helped. I am so grateful to Edie for that. Edie did that ... without *breaking the rules* that AMA sets forth. I was so upset seeing Daisy in that hellish shelter that I offered to do whatever I could money wise. With Edie's approval, I called the hospital in Hollywood to offer to help pay for Daisy's care while there. However, my contribution was nothing compared to the physical care Daisy received from Bron ... and now from Deb. 

It was Deb who offered to take in Daisy ... even though Daisy had been deemed aggressive. That is exactly why I had hoped for Deb to step in and help rescue Daisy. 

But, please let's not forget Bronwyne, too. Bronwyne was the one who took the extra steps to rescue Daisey directly from that hellish shelter. Anyone can look at Bron's touching video right after she pulled Daisy from the shelter. I cried when I saw Bron feeding Daisy her first meal ... right from her hands. I heard Bron's voice as she comforted Daisy. And, might I add Daisy's first food was a homecooked meal Bron made herself. I saw Bron help bathe Daisy while Daisy was infested with fleas from head to paw toes. I saw the after pictures of Daisy ... being hugged by Bron.

And, then, of course, my heart was at peace seeing the pictures of Daisy in Deb's arms. Deb is the one that I just knew would be the perfect Angel to foster and care for Daisy ... with such tender loving care and devotion. Again, Deb went the extra mile to say that if someone could pick up Daisy from the shelter ... Deb would then take Daisy into her home.

I've read both Bronwyne's and Edie's personal emails to me during the rescue of Daisy. I understand what they were going through ... and, continue to go through ... with every single rescue. Both Edie and Bron said sometimes it gets to be so much ... because there are so many innocent dogs who cannot be saved ... because there are not enough fosters. It can be very stressful and down right depressing. So, in my eyes ... both Edie and Bronwyne are Earth Angels. And, of course, so is our beloved Deb.

What strikes me about our Earth Angel Deb ... is that she never complains about all the hard work she does on her own to foster so many fluff babies. She takes every single dog to the vet. She nurses them back to health. She takes them to be groomed. She feeds them nutritous foods. And, provides them with clean beds and whatever else these innocent babies need. And, most importantly, she finds time to love and comfort them. And, with that ... Deb never asks for donations, does she? 

So, for myself, and in my eyes ... I could never judge or criticize any of these women. I understand Deb's hurt. I understand Bron's letter. And, I understand Edie's position with AMA. I could never fill the shoes of any of these Earth Angels who rescue and help so many innocent dogs go on to lead a happier and healthier life. Deb, Edie, and Bronwyne have my utmost respect, admiration, and love.


----------



## 3Maltmom

Hey, LBB here, "Investigative Reporter", yes, I got my old job back :chili: 
I was told about this particular story, so am getting to the bottom of this.

LBB: (with microphone in paw) So, Jops, I understand you were a witness?

Jops: Get that mic out of my face, before I shove it up your ass!

LBB: Okay, let's move on. What is your take, Tommy?

Tommy: I love AMA, if not for them, I wouldn't be here.

Jops: Wow! Now I don't like AMA.

Earl: That wasn't very nice, Jops

LBB: Let's get back on topic!!

Raul: What was the topic?

LBB: The Poodle

Earl: She's a bit bigger, and tried to hump me

LBB: NO! The Poodle Drama

Jops: No drama here, just a difference of opinion

LBB: And, exactly what is your opinion, mad'm?

Jops: Deb is not one to "follow rules" so just not a good fit with AMA.
She cares about every living creature, no questions asked.

LBB: Well, that would certainly make her "not a good fit"

Johnny: Where's the Poodle? I want her to hump ME!! 

Jops: You're a flippin' freak!! 

LBB: I have a job to do

Jops: You're LBB!! The only job you do, is BUG

Poodle: Looks like I have a home!! Just need to get vetted next week!
Deb is taking me to the groomers in the morning, as she did a 
crappy job of grooming me last week. I love it here, but am 
looking forward to getting away from stupid LBB!

LBB: That's wonderful news. But back to my story!! Now, what about
the drama? I've been reading the articles, and really not "seeing"
where Deb mentioned not donating. Deb cares about ALL dogs, it 
would be hypocritical any other way. She doesn't care where the 
donations go, as long as they save an animal.

Daisy: Yup, when no one else wanted me, because I was vicious, Deb 
said she would take me personally. Thank you Deb, and AMA.

LBB: Cut the crap, Daisy. I wasn't talking to you.

Daisy: Now I see why Jops hates you, you dumbass

Jops: We'll get along just fine Daisy

LBB: Now, back to my article, Jops. How would you sum it up in a 
nutshell?

Jops: I would say, Deb is moving on, will always be involved in rescue,
will continue with AMA, through the current rescues, and would 
NEVER go against funds to ANY reputable rescue.

LBB: So, is it safe to say the world is not coming to an end?

Jops: Here goes the microphone up your ass

LBB: YIKES!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Jops and LBB, I just KNEW you'd be the voices of reason. Although, I never expected the two of you to agree on anything, lol!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Jops and LBB, I just KNEW you'd be the voices of reason. Although, I never expected the two of you to agree on anything, lol!


Could there be world peace in the near future? If Jops and LBB are in agreement...I'm thinking it may be close!


----------



## Snowbody

Out of the mouths of babes, uh, dogs! :wub:


----------



## allheart

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Okay, I guess I am going to have a different take on all of this. I don't understand why anyone would feel the need to be taking sides.
> 
> Once again, I am thinking about Daisy. Have all of you already forgotten the story of her rescue??? I am using Daisy as an example ... because I personally saw everyone go the extra mile to rescue her.
> 
> I made the initial calls to Kerry and Deb ... asking for Deb's help to rescue Daisy. I asked for Christine's help to pass the word on FB about Daisy ... and, Christine worked her heart out to help do that. And, then there were a few members on SM who helped call the shelter directly on a daily basis so that we could keep tabs on Daisy until she could be rescued.
> 
> If one recalls, Daisy had been labeled an aggressive dog by her owners. And, as most know ... it's against AMA's policy to rescue dogs deemed aggressive ... because of liability issues.
> 
> But still, when I PM'd Edie ... she led me on the right track in trying to help rescue Daisy. Even though she, technically, could not pull Daisy from the shelter ... she still helped. I am so grateful to Edie for that. Edie did that ... without *breaking the rules* that AMA sets forth. I was so upset seeing Daisy in that hellish shelter that I offered to do whatever I could money wise. With Edie's approval, I called the hospital in Hollywood to offer to help pay for Daisy's care while there. However, my contribution was nothing compared to the physical care Daisy received from Bron ... and now from Deb.
> 
> It was Deb who offered to take in Daisy ... even though Daisy had been deemed aggressive. That is exactly why I had hoped for Deb to step in and help rescue Daisy.
> 
> But, please let's not forget Bronwyne, too. Bronwyne was the one who took the extra steps to rescue Daisey directly from that hellish shelter. Anyone can look at Bron's touching video right after she pulled Daisy from the shelter. I cried when I saw Bron feeding Daisy her first meal ... right from her hands. I heard Bron's voice as she comforted Daisy. And, might I add Daisy's first food was a homecooked meal Bron made herself. I saw Bron help bathe Daisy while Daisy was infested with fleas from head to paw toes. I saw the after pictures of Daisy ... being hugged by Bron.
> 
> And, then, of course, my heart was at peace seeing the pictures of Daisy in Deb's arms. Deb is the one that I just knew would be the perfect Angel to foster and care for Daisy ... with such tender loving care and devotion. Again, Deb went the extra mile to say that if someone could pick up Daisy from the shelter ... Deb would then take Daisy into her home.
> 
> I've read both Bronwyne's and Edie's personal emails to me during the rescue of Daisy. I understand what they were going through ... and, continue to go through ... with every single rescue. Both Edie and Bron said sometimes it gets to be so much ... because there are so many innocent dogs who cannot be saved ... because there are not enough fosters. It can be very stressful and down right depressing. So, in my eyes ... both Edie and Bronwyne are Earth Angels. And, of course, so is our beloved Deb.
> 
> What strikes me about our Earth Angel Deb ... is that she never complains about all the hard work she does on her own to foster so many fluff babies. She takes every single dog to the vet. She nurses them back to health. She takes them to be groomed. She feeds them nutritous foods. And, provides them with clean beds and whatever else these innocent babies need. And, most importantly, she finds time to love and comfort them. And, with that ... Deb never asks for donations, does she?
> 
> So, for myself, and in my eyes ... I could never judge or criticize any of these women. I understand Deb's hurt. I understand Bron's letter. And, I understand Edie's position with AMA. I could never fill the shoes of any of these Earth Angels who rescue and help so many innocent dogs go on to lead a happier and healthier life. Deb, Edie, and Bronwyne have my utmost respect, admiration, and love.


Oh bless your sweet heart Marie. Exactly, there are no sides. We all, each one of us, are on one side, and that is the furbabies that need us side. All of us. So well said, all are beautiful ladies. God bless each of them for what they do, give, have to see  and how hard it is to make miracles happen, and yet they do. BLESS THEM.



3Maltmom said:


> Hey, LBB here, "Investigative Reporter", yes, I got my old job back :chili:
> I was told about this particular story, so am getting to the bottom of this.
> 
> LBB: (with microphone in paw) So, Jops, I understand you were a witness?
> 
> Jops: Get that mic out of my face, before I shove it up your ass!
> 
> LBB: Okay, let's move on. What is your take, Tommy?
> 
> Tommy: I love AMA, if not for them, I wouldn't be here.
> 
> Jops: Wow! Now I don't like AMA.
> 
> Earl: That wasn't very nice, Jops
> 
> LBB: Let's get back on topic!!
> 
> Raul: What was the topic?
> 
> LBB: The Poodle
> 
> Earl: She's a bit bigger, and tried to hump me
> 
> LBB: NO! The Poodle Drama
> 
> Jops: No drama here, just a difference of opinion
> 
> LBB: And, exactly what is your opinion, mad'm?
> 
> Jops: Deb is not one to "follow rules" so just not a good fit with AMA.
> She cares about every living creature, no questions asked.
> 
> LBB: Well, that would certainly make her "not a good fit"
> 
> Johnny: Where's the Poodle? I want her to hump ME!!
> 
> Jops: You're a flippin' freak!!
> 
> LBB: I have a job to do
> 
> Jops: You're LBB!! The only job you do, is BUG
> 
> Poodle: Looks like I have a home!! Just need to get vetted next week!
> Deb is taking me to the groomers in the morning, as she did a
> crappy job of grooming me last week. I love it here, but am
> looking forward to getting away from stupid LBB!
> 
> LBB: That's wonderful news. But back to my story!! Now, what about
> the drama? I've been reading the articles, and really not "seeing"
> where Deb mentioned not donating. Deb cares about ALL dogs, it
> would be hypocritical any other way. She doesn't care where the
> donations go, as long as they save an animal.
> 
> Daisy: Yup, when no one else wanted me, because I was vicious, Deb
> said she would take me personally. Thank you Deb, and AMA.
> 
> LBB: Cut the crap, Daisy. I wasn't talking to you.
> 
> Daisy: Now I see why Jops hates you, you dumbass
> 
> Jops: We'll get along just fine Daisy
> 
> LBB: Now, back to my article, Jops. How would you sum it up in a
> nutshell?
> 
> Jops: I would say, Deb is moving on, will always be involved in rescue,
> will continue with AMA, through the current rescues, and would
> NEVER go against funds to ANY reputable rescue.
> 
> LBB: So, is it safe to say the world is not coming to an end?
> 
> Jops: Here goes the microphone up your ass
> 
> LBB: YIKES!!


LOL, Deb, oh how I love your "kids" :wub:


----------

